
The Acme User Interface for Programmers - brudgers
http://acme.cat-v.org/
======
cuddlybacon
I've seen Acme before. There is this webcast by Russ Cox that shows of what is
interesting about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP1xVpMPn8M)

I think it could be an interesting editor. It is a Plan 9 in the sense that
it's API is a filesystem that it exports. This means any language that can
talk to the filesystem can automate Acme. IIRC, there is a standard app called
plumber that can be used to trigger contextually aware actions. It sounds
neat.

It is missing something I consider a deal breaker: no syntax highlighting. I
know some people vocally dislike it, but I can't live without it. I would also
be able to make it a different color than snot yellow. If I'm going to be
staring at something all day, I'd like it to look decent.

~~~
digi_owl
Basically a tiling WM running as a program.

The ability to edit the CLI history reminds me of Archy, of Jef Raskin fame
(and as i dive back into it, so does some of the button chords).

And the whole thing really takes composability to its extreme. As should be
expected from something that came to be on Plan9.

------
SixSigma
The screenshot is of my screen. I was using it to attach to an OpenBSD co-
located server and develop my million monthly page view PHP website.

I'm also a contributor of werc, the system used to develop the cat-v website
(though I am not active any more)

I was also one if the last people to talk to Uriel (cat-v originator) before
he suicided.

AMA

~~~
mundanevoice
What do you do now? Do you still use OpenBSD?

~~~
SixSigma
I got fed up with programming data driven websites (I'd been doing them since
the 1990s - I'm 46) so I got qualified in AutoCAD, got a job as a draughtsman,
did day release in Manufacturing Engineering, got into Six Sigma (I'm a green
belt) and am currently doing a degree in Supply Chain Management with a focus
on Computational Logistics.

I still use OpenBSD for myself, I went from BSD/386 -> FreeBSD -> OpenBSD.
I've never really liked Linux (I'm in the "GNU is not useful" camp) and Free
became less attractive over time. I feel most at home on Open.

I don't use Plan9 for much atm. which makes my heart ache.

~~~
chadzawistowski
You might be able to use Plan 9 in userspace with 9vx. Thoughts? Or is it just
too much hassle to deal with both worlds, when OpenBSD covers most of your
needs?

~~~
SixSigma
Although it is a great technical accomplishment I never got on with 9vx.
Plan9port is my usual first installation on a system and plan9 in qemu so I
can drawterm in and do stuff.

When I say I don't use Plan9 it is because of a lack.of technical need. I do a
bit of Javascript hobby stuff and my Uni work / consultancy is done in Python
because of the pervasiveness of Windows.

